# Sommer/ Winterzeit



## bbone (13. Okt 2009)

Guten Tag, 

ich bräuchte ne Methode die mir einfach nur false/true zurückliefert wenn entweder Sommer oder Winterzeit ist. 
Ich habe die Sufu benutzt und auch den Beitrag dazu gefunden. Allerdings muss es doch was einfacheres geben, wenn man nur diese kleine Funtkionalität will oder ?
(Außerdem hab ichs auch nicht begriffen :noe

Greez Bbone


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2009)

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        System.out.println(isSummer(new Date()));
        System.out.println(isSummer(new Date(109, 0, 1)));
        System.out.println(isSummer(new Date(109, 1, 1)));
        System.out.println(isSummer(new Date(109, 2, 1)));
        System.out.println(isSummer(new Date(109, 3, 1)));
        System.out.println(isSummer(new Date(109, 4, 1)));
    }

    static boolean isSummer(Date date)
    {
        return TimeZone.getDefault().inDaylightTime(date);
    }
}
```


----------



## bbone (13. Okt 2009)

Thx passt bin a bisl schwer von Begriff ;-)


----------

